# Wie mache ich ein Komplettupdate des Systems?

## treibholz

Moin,

wie mache ich ein Update über mein komplettes System? emerge -uD world macht nicht alles, sondern nur das, wie ich gerade bei einem revdep-rebuild bemerkt habe, der manche Pakete nicht neu bauen konnte, da es sie in der Version einfach nichtmehr im portage-tree gab, neuere Versionen hingegen gab es und ich konnte sie auch problemlos installieren - manuell! Auch ein regenworld hat nicht geholfen.

Also wie kann ich updaten und wirklich alles dabei erwischen?

Gruß

Treibholz

----------

## frary

Ich weiis ja nicht, was du mit einem kompletten update meinst, aber

```
emerge sync && emerge -uvD world
```

sollten alles auf den neuesten Stand bringen.

```
emerge -e system
```

baut dein ganzes System neu ( dauert!! ).

T

----------

## treibholz

 *Quote:*   

> Ich weiis ja nicht, was du mit einem kompletten update meinst, aber 

 

Mit einem kompletten Update meine ich, dass alles, jedes einzelne auf dem Rechner installierte Paket upgedatet werden soll, wenn ein neueres ebuild vorhanden und nicht maskiert ist.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge sync && emerge -uvD world
> ...

 

Nein, macht es nicht, hab ich doch oben geschrieben. Da wird nur das upgedatet, was direkt und indirekt abhängigkeiten der Pakete im worldfile sind, oder selbst im worldfile stehen. Es gibt aber Pakete, die (fehlerhafterweise?) nicht im worldfile stehen und auch keine Abhängigkeiten sind.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -e system
> 
> ...

 

Du meinst 

```
emerge -euD world
```

und das macht genausowenig alles, sondern auch nur was in Abhängigkeit des worldfiles aufgelöst werden kann.

Treibholz

----------

## psyqil

Dup-Alarm! Schau hier doch mal rein:[portage] Neuste Versionen aller installierten Pakete ?

----------

## treibholz

Ah OK, danke, dort scheint es eine Lösung zu geben, das rattert hier gerade...

Jaaa, ich geb zu, ich hab nicht gesucht, ob das schonmal gefragt wurde...  :Smile: 

Treibholz

----------

